# z-24 and ka24e head bolts interchangable?



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a 86 HardBody with the z-24 engine and i got my head redone, but i went to find new head bolts and couldnt, so i called Nissan and they told me 100 dollars for the set. I think that is outrageously high. anyone know if ka24e head bolts will fit? thanks very much


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless the original head bolts are damaged, they can be re-used without problems. They are not "torque-to-yield" bolts.


----------



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

ok well ill check but what if they are damaged? would the ka44 head bolts work?


----------



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

ka24* is what i meant


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok...Here are my two cents worth....note: I am not an engineer or anything along those lines......

Acouple of years ago I replaced the head gasket on my KA24....did lots of research and searching info about head bolts.....The majority of what I read (including this fourm) recommended new ones. 

The head is aluminum...the block iron.....both of these expand and contract at different rates during heating and cooling....therefore proper clamping of the head is critical to prevent blown head gaskets.....

Just last week I watched a show that was testing different head bolts.....using the same head bolt, each time it was loosened and retighten to proper spec's it demonstrated a different amount of clamping force.....when u tighten a bolt it streaches, and then tries to contract to original size....that is what creates the clamping force.....and each time "they" loosened and retightened it during the test the clamping force changed.

I am sure you could re-use the head bolts you have, but I would think you would run the risk of another blown head gasket somewhere down the road....I would think that spending the money for new bolts would give you peace of mind and possibily prevent you from having to tear it all down sometime in the future.......

Just food for thought. I am sure there are just as many people who will tell you it makes no difference using the old bolts....only you can decide that one......


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Headbolts cylinder head bolts, studs / fasteners for car & truck engines. They have a set of headbolts for $38.85 for your Z24. According to their chart, KA24E bolts are the same part #.


----------



## 615Hardbody (Jan 20, 2011)

thats way better than 100 at Nissan, really appreciate the help


----------



## Hardbody88 (May 3, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> Try Headbolts cylinder head bolts, studs / fasteners for car & truck engines. They have a set of headbolts for $38.85 for your Z24. According to their chart, KA24E bolts are the same part #.



This link doesn't support nissan from what I'm seeing


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hardbody88 said:


> This link doesn't support nissan from what I'm seeing


Well, they did when I posted it 10-years ago! Currently, Rockauto is showing a set of head bolts for $26 for an 86 Hardbody 4-cyl.


----------

